# Utility Bills Gone Crazy



## Mike (Mar 30, 2022)

I got an Email from my Gas and Electricity supplier, my
current deal ends at the end of April and they want increase
my price from £668 to £1005, increasing my monthly payment
from £58 to £83.

I changed all the lights to LEDs, buying new fittings in many
cases, each light costs 1 penny per hour when switched on,
part of the deal included is the daily use of their infrastructure,
at the moment I pay, 26p a day for gas on top of the amount
that I use and 24p for electricity, the new deal has the gas up
to 27p, but they are increasing the electricity to 42p a day, so
I have wasted money getting new lights that use less energy
as they have almost doubled the daily rate to compensate
for me using less, I believe.

This is not the final figures either, it is rumoured that it will
all happen again in September, unless something drastic is
done, we won't be able to use any of their services!

Mike.


----------



## Trish (Mar 30, 2022)

Many people will be reduced to poverty levels by these price hikes.  Something must be done to help people who simply won't be able to pay.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 30, 2022)

Modern life is quite the paradox, isn’t it though?

Here’s a thought that I have. Since most if not all persons are now using lights and appliances that are more energy efficient, that means that not as much “product” is being consumed. In turn, for the utility companies, not selling as much of their products means a decrease in their revenue. When most businesses notice a decrease in revenue, they tend to raise the price charged for their good or services to maintain or increase revenue.

I agree that it’s not easy to afford every necessity these days but with the system in place as it is, there doesn’t seem to be any easy solution to things not continuing as they always have.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 30, 2022)

Trish said:


> Many people will be reduced to poverty levels by these price hikes.  Something must be done to help people who simply won't be able to pay.



And what do you think that that “something” should be?


----------



## Trish (Mar 30, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> And what do you think that that “something” should be?


I honestly don't know but I hope there will be some help available for people who will genuinely be unable to pay their bills,heat their homes and feed themselves.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2022)

Yep it's the highest increase in 50 years.... as from the 1st of April Utilities bills will rise by more than 50 %.. aand national insurance contributions will rise as well..  Fuel is at an all time high. and Inflation has risen by 8 %, and pensioners have only got a 3 % rise in their state pensions.. this is going to be a horrible time for those who are living on a limited budget, on basic pesnions and those on basic wages ,  it's genuinely is going to have to be a choice between heat or eat for millions of people


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 30, 2022)

Mike said:


> I pay, 26p a day for gas on top of the amount
> that I use and 24p for electricity, the new deal has the gas up
> to 27p, but they are increasing the electricity to 42p a day, so
> I have wasted money getting new lights that use less energy
> ...


So are your utilities just based on a per day charge?  Or is usage factored in?

Our gas and electric are completely based on usage, so if we use less we pay less, if we use more we pay more.  Water, sewage, and garbage are different.  I have not noticed ours going up, but they probably will, when it does what we will see is an increase in unit rates.

Your costs per month are a lot lower than mine, but your house may be smaller.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 30, 2022)

Trish said:


> Many people will be reduced to poverty levels by these price hikes.


Yep, that is the effect of inflation, and I believe we are about to see a lot of it...


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Yep it's the highest increase in 50 years.... as from the 1st of April Utilities buill will rise by more than 50 %.. aand national insurance contributions will rise as well.. and Fuel is at an all time high. and Inflation has risen by 8 %, and pensioners have only got a 3 % rise in their state pensions.. this is going to be a horrible time for those who are living on a limited budget, on basic pesnions and those on basic wages ,  it's genuinely is going to have to be a choice between heat or eat for millions of people



Life is full of choices. Unfortunately, not all of them are easy ones though. I can’t see into the future but I’d be willing to bet that ten years from now, the cost of utilities will be higher as will the amounts paid to pensioners.

When the people who sell what others eat see their profits decreasing because so many people decided to use their limited funds to heat (which would likely only be a seasonal occurrence) instead of to eBay food to eat, maybe that industry will pressure the utility sellers to cut their prices.

Or when fewer people need heat, because they perished from not eating, maybe both industries will re-think their pricing strategies because people not living have no need for food or heat. It’s a hardship now and may always seem a hardship but in colder climate countries, there’s not much news of people freezing or starving, yet. It may happen in time but that time isn’t now. Summer's coming soon. You won’t use as much heat then.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 30, 2022)

A thought. If the number of electric vehicles continues to rise year after year, how will the electrical infrastructure manage to supply that increase in use ?  Here in Canada we sell excess electrical power to the Americans on a daily basis, especially to the New England states. JimB.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 30, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> A thought. If the number of electric vehicles continues to rise year after year, how will the electrical infrastructure manage to supply that increase in use ?  Here in Canada we sell excess electrical power to the Americans on a daily basis, especially to the New England states. JimB.



How indeed? But once Canada _needs_ the surplus they now are selling … 
So many unanswered questions there are. Only time will tell, I guess.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> So are your utilities just based on a per day charge?  Or is usage factored in?
> 
> *Our gas and electric are completely based on usage, so if we use less we pay less, if we use more we pay more. * Water, sewage, and garbage are different.  I have not noticed ours going up, but they probably will, when it does what we will see is an increase in unit rates.
> 
> Your costs per month are a lot lower than mine, but your house may be smaller.


In my case, I rarely use the minimum amount of electricity or natural gas included in the monthly service and delivery charge so there is no incentive to reduce usage.

So far, the cost has been around $50.00 - $60.00 per month for electricity and cooking gas.  My heat and hot water are included in my monthly rent.

In this area, the utility has to apply and be approved for a rate increase by a government agency.

It made me sad when our local utility was purchased by National Grid headquartered in England.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 30, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> How indeed? But once Canada _needs_ the surplus they now are selling …


We'll be down to this.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> We'll be down to this.
> 
> View attachment 215253


That ain't right, it's funny, but it just ain't right!


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 30, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> That ain't right, it's funny, but it just ain't right!


I know, but I'm a little warped at times.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 30, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> How indeed? But once Canada _needs_ the surplus they now are selling …
> So many unanswered questions there are. Only time will tell, I guess.


I will point out that the majority of Canada's electrical power is generated by hydro electric generation using our vast network of raging rivers, plus safe nuclear power using the CANDO reactors. Here in my Province of Ontario we no longer burn coal to produce electrical power. With a total population of about 37 million people, Canada is well supplied with electrical power for today, and into the future. Jimb.


----------



## feywon (Mar 30, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> I know, but I'm a little warped at times.


You're not alone in that here.


----------



## feywon (Mar 30, 2022)

Where i live, and i believe in many rural areas of USA the electric company is a Co-Op and essentially every user/customer is also part owner. There is a governing board, revenue goes into maintenance and improvements. (such as supplemental solar power).  

There is no incentive for price gouging because if it ever turns a profit (not likely till planned solar farm complete) those profits would be returned as dividends to Co-Op members in percentages based on how much we've paid in over the years for service. Yes that means businesses and those with fancy homes would get more back, but they've paid more in over time. It is much more equitable and palatable than some corporate board of people that live very different lifestyles and have no stake in the community except profiting off us get it.

Plus we have options and safety nets. Nobody's power gets cut off in winter months. There are state assistance programs to help pay for power (household income based). And if you set up 'Budget pay plan' your minimum due each month is the same, so in mild months you build up extra to go toward the heavier use winter bills. The budget pay each year may vary because not all winters as bad. 

Even when they drop our budget pay for a coming year we keep paying them the higher amount we paid first year that fits our budget well,  so we build up extra for really difficult winters. If we had an emergency and couldn't pay the monthly on time we have enough credit in account  to cover it. Most years we don't  use all the buildup by spring and as the useage drops we see our 'credit' start to build up again. Edit, adding-- and that feels better then i've felt about othet types of electric suppliers.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 30, 2022)

Europe, especially, is vulnerable to huge Utility costs....especially now with this Ukraine/Russia mess.  They have very limited means of increasing fuel and electricity, and must rely heavily on imports for fuel.  

IF the "desire" to go "Green" is going to become realistic, there needs to be a Huge investment...SOON...in generating the electricity needed to achieve these goals.  Otherwise, utility rates are just going to continue to rise, to the point where half the populations will be trying to light their homes with candles.


----------



## oldmontana (Mar 30, 2022)

I feel that my Gas and Electricity bill is not that high when I compare it to other bills.

Gas and Electricity bill averages $150 a month.

PP Taxes $4,500 a year

Direct TV $95 a month

Garbage $105 a month

City Water & Sewer $50 a month ...$100 a month
in summer when watering lawn

Phone and Internet $95 a month.


----------



## Remy (Mar 30, 2022)

Trish said:


> I honestly don't know but I hope there will be some help available for people who will genuinely be unable to pay their bills,heat their homes and feed themselves.


I'm far away from you but let's face it, Pacific Gas & Electric (Paradise Camp fire that killed over 70 people and destroyed 3 communities and more) wants profit over anything. People, homes wildlife and land be damned. 

Can profits be capped? People will scream but some of these corporations are out of control. Pharmaceuticals also. 

No one seems to care. Simply watch a dumpster diving video. What I understand is that everything thrown out is a tax write off. So why give it away when throwing the food and items in the dumpster is easier and safer for them and still nets them the money.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 30, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> I know, but I'm a little warped at times.


Me too, I knew those pre-decimal currency shillings would come in handy one day.


----------



## Mike (Mar 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> So are your utilities just based on a per day charge?  Or is usage factored in?
> 
> Our gas and electric are completely based on usage, so if we use less we pay less, if we use more we pay more.  Water, sewage, and garbage are different.  I have not noticed ours going up, but they probably will, when it does what we will see is an increase in unit rates.
> 
> Your costs per month are a lot lower than mine, but your house may be smaller.


We pay for the amount that we use, Alligatorob, the 27 pence and the 42 pence,
to pay for the use of the infrastructure, the pipes and the cables, yet these have
been in place for 100 years in many cases.

So if I don't use any electricity, I still have to pay, £153.30 a year for the wires!

Mike.


----------



## Mike (Mar 31, 2022)

This applies to everybody, not just myself, lots of those
people cannot afford huge increases, I might grumble
about them, but in the end I will pay, I will have to, or no
lights, or PC, no heating or cooking either, bot gas.

Something is being looked at, because of the hue and cry
about the obscene increases.

Mike.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 31, 2022)

Mike said:


> I got an Email from my Gas and Electricity supplier, my
> current deal ends at the end of April and they want increase
> my price from £668 to £1005, increasing my monthly payment
> from £58 to £83.
> ...


WOW!  Sure would hate to be a senior on a limited pension in the UK.  What are utility companies trying to do?  Increase the number of homeless street people to new heights?

I consider myself lucky.  My hydro, garbage, taxes are just one rental bill and it's pretty reasonable.  It is going up $21 CND on June 1.  I can live with that!  LOL


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 31, 2022)

A problem I don't know the answer to is the lack of competition for utilities.  For the most part we have just one service provider with no opportunity for competition.  It seems that is the nature of how utilities work, just one set of wires or pipes, so just one supplier.

In other businesses competition helps solve at least some of the problems people are talking about here.


----------



## Mike (Mar 31, 2022)

There are many different companies here Alligatorob, several
went bust last year, I was with one, but there are still a lot, there
was a little competition, but that has gone and they have jumped
together to the top charge when the Government put a cap on the
prices, but raised that cap, starting tomorrow, so we all will have to
pay to live.

Plus, they want all petrol and diesel vehicles off the road by 2040 I
think, not too sure of the date, but nobody will be able to afford to
charge their electric cars and trucks.

Mike.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 31, 2022)

Mike said:


> There are many different companies here Alligatorob, several
> went bust last year, I was with one, but there are still a lot, there
> was a little competition, but that has gone and they have jumped
> together to the top charge when the Government put a cap on the
> ...


Never mind affording it, without petrol, what will they use for those roadside emergency's?


----------



## horseless carriage (May 29, 2022)

Mike said:


> Something is being looked at, because of the hue and cry
> about the obscene increases.
> 
> Mike.


Obscene is a good word!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 29, 2022)

Damn Mike! So far I've only had my electric bills go up during the summer due to air conditioner use.  Even with that, my average annual electric bill is $71 a month. My bills can be anywhere between $58 and $68 during non-summer months. And has gone up as high as $115 for the summer months.  Our heat and hot water are included in our carrying charges (aka HOA fees).

I hope that somehow those energy saving steps you took will still save money. Is my thinking incorrect to say that if you hadn't bought those things you bill would be even much higher with the increase without them?


----------



## Chris21E (May 29, 2022)

We seem to all be stuck and at their mercy, which they do not have...


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Obscene is a good word!
> 
> View attachment 222922


yes it's the same here... as you know HC... 54% the electricity and gas bill went up  on April 1st.. with no extra in pensions.. and with food gone up significantly, and fuel.. it's a nightmare.. However you need to stop getting those bills estimated.. .I'm on a fixed rate until the end of the year..


----------



## Remy (Jun 2, 2022)

I'm not looking forward to summer. The AC unit at my apartment is older. Probably the original so it's about 25 years old. I had no payment on my last PG&E bill with a 37 dollar credit. Because I'm low use I guess. Now we have the higher rates 4-9 pm. I'm trying to use as little as possible during those hours but the AC will have to run in the summer and I keep my AC 80-82 degrees.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 2, 2022)

Just a "friendly" suggestion here.  If you can't pay your bills or buy groceries, maybe some folks should think long and hard why they have a dog or 2 in the house.  The American Kennel Club estimates that the average owner spends $2,000 US on a dog.  That's $166/month; never mind the time you give in caring for "the mutt."

They should think long and hard about that smartphone and internet plan costs them.  Research shows that the average cost of having a smartphone is $1,900/year.  That's $158/month.

You just might be living "high on the hog" and that hog is costing you money!  If you got a doggie and your walking around starring at the bad news on your smartphone, you are spending $324/month.  That could buy you plenty to eat or pay some other bill!  In the end, it's your choice!


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jun 2, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Just a "friendly" suggestion here.  If you can't pay your bills or buy groceries, maybe some folks should think long and hard why they have a dog or 2 in the house.  The American Kennel Club estimates that the average owner spends $2,000 US on a dog.  That's $166/month; never mind the time you give in caring for "the mutt."


  Sounds like a great suggestion. However, I don't think dog lovers will opt for it. I've read a few threads on another forum where some canine owners eat canned food in order do whatever is necessary to maintain their pooches.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 2, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Just a "friendly" suggestion here.  If you can't pay your bills or buy groceries, maybe some folks should think long and hard why they have a dog or 2 in the house.  The American Kennel Club estimates that the average owner spends $2,000 US on a dog.  That's $166/month; never mind the time you give in caring for "the mutt."
> 
> They should think long and hard about that smartphone and internet plan costs them.  Research shows that the average cost of having a smartphone is $1,900/year.  That's $158/month.
> 
> You just might be living "high on the hog" and that hog is costing you money!  If you got a doggie and your walking around starring at the bad news on your smartphone, you are spending $324/month.  That could buy you plenty to eat or pay some other bill!  In the end, it's your choice!


John I think that "average" cost must be for family plans. If not, that's crazy! I have MetroPCS and pay $60 a month for their unlimited plan which includes great hotspot connection for my phone and tablet when I'm out and about. It also includes free Amazon Prime. Like you, I thought about how much it must cost pet owners to keep their pets, but people love their fur babies...they are family after all, so that might be a difficult call albeit a financially practical one.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 2, 2022)

We each seem to find room in our budget for those things that are most important to us.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 2, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Just a "friendly" suggestion here.  If you can't pay your bills or buy groceries, maybe some folks should think long and hard why they have a dog or 2 in the house.  The American Kennel Club estimates that the average owner spends $2,000 US on a dog.  That's $166/month; never mind the time you give in caring for "the mutt."
> 
> They should think long and hard about that smartphone and internet plan costs them.  Research shows that the average cost of having a smartphone is $1,900/year.  That's $158/month.
> 
> You just might be living "high on the hog" and that hog is costing you money!  If you got a doggie and your walking around starring at the bad news on your smartphone, you are spending $324/month.  That could buy you plenty to eat or pay some other bill!  In the end, it's your choice!


I have three "mutts". Yes they are expensive. The third one, the most expensive to care for, came to me when his owner died.  He is a pure blood 88#chow.  He eats a lot, his meds for heart worm are high, he has expensive grooming.  He was also the constant companion of our best family friend.  I would never have gotten a dog that size that requires that much care. An animal does not cost $166 per month.

When he died he was on the phone with another friend when he had a heart attack.  His last words were to take care of Bear.  So, I do.  To tell you the immense life long friendship had no bounds.  He left his estate to my son. 

I do not have a cell phone at all.  It is not something I need. I don't have to worry about scam calls or hacking. The big dog is also my security system and keeps door to door people away!


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 2, 2022)

I don't know enough about England and what goes on there.  And I don't know enough about the utilities over there.

But this I can say...*many, many people have had some success in approaching companies and literally negotiating down their bills!!!*

Our friend Martta had a $13,000 hospital bill. She called them, was very firm with them and got them to cut thousands off of the bill.

I personally have never done that, but, like I said, I know people who have.


So, I would research this a bit...and find out if there is some way to grab more authority over these issues and these bills.

Just did a quick Google search on "how to negotiate down a utility bill"

and articles do come up, if folks want to look into this:

https://www.google.com/search?q=how...160j33i299.7878j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Blessed (Jun 2, 2022)

The only utility bill I have negotiated for was a water bill.  I had a water leak that I was unaware of until I received the bill.  They did work with me on it.  

As far as gas or electric, I have a very good rate per unit on my electric which I look in 2 years at a time. I check all other companies at renewal time to make sure I am getting the lowest price.   In the hot months, use ceiling fans and room fans wherever I am at certain times of the day. If I am not in the room the fans are not running.  I wear a tshirt and shorts in the house in the summer.  I love the cold in the winter. Don't have to run the gas heater much in the winter, just wear sweats or flannel pjs, and use a throw.

Water, I take the so-called navy showers. Make sure I have a full load for laundry. Only use the dishwasher once a week and when I wash by hand. I fill the sink, wash everything, place things in second sink.  Drain soapy, dirty water, refill with clean water to rinse everything.  I don't even leave water running when brushing my teeth. Any water I use in cooking, boiling anything, I poor it down the bathroom sinks with some vinegar and baking soda to keep the pipes clean. 

I do not have a beautiful lawn anymore.  I water just enough to keep the grass from total death. I will water my vegetables but they pay me in kind.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 3, 2022)

Just a note here.  I am not suggesting you should give up "man's best friend."  I'm only saying that there is a cost in keeping a dog or cat or canery or whatever.  Years ago, on the farm, rover just ran around and ate anything he could find.  Sometimes it was the chickens!  LOL  Keeping a dog on the farm was cheap but in the city it is a different story.  You make your choices in life.  Keeping pets!  Gambling!  Travel!  Smartphone! Computers!  They all cost money.  If you got the money, hey no problem.  But if your "starvin' marvin' or can't pay the hydro and the bill collectors are phoning almost everyday, you gotta to make some tough decisions and maybe give up something.  Best of luck!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 3, 2022)

There are multiple studies which  indicate many senior‘s mental and physical health are negatively affected if they don’t have pets. For many of us they are family. For some, the only family they have.


----------



## Leann (Jun 3, 2022)

I see your point @Packerjohn. Pets are an expense, for sure. I don't know exactly what the monthly costs are for my dog because they vary. Typically, I have her groomed monthly ($70), then there's her meds (about $30/mth), health insurance ($52/mth), and food and treats (guessing about $75/mth but maybe a little more). In addition, she goes to the vet twice a year for check-ups and immunizations and has her teeth cleaned every other year. Plus there's the ancillary stuff like brushes, harnesses, leashes, etc. 

I'm sure I've forgotten something but I mention all of this to say that your comment is valid. Pets can cost a lot of money. But I can't surrender my little furbaby to anyone and I know you're not suggesting that. She's so attached to me and I to her. She has a great life here and she adds a lot of happiness to my life. If I need to sacrifice at some point to continue to give her what she has become accustomed to, then I will.


----------

